# USB Massenspeicher kde

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Wie bekomme ich es hin, das ich auf die unter kde automatisch eingebundenen USB Massenspeicher Schreibzugriff habe. vfat und ntfs (Ich benutze für die übrigen ntfs Partitionen ntfs3g)

Ich benutze kein autofs, ivman o.ä.

Wenn ich unter kde einen USB Stick oder eine Festplatte einstecke, wird mir auch angeboten die einzubinden. Allerdings habe ich weder auf die USB-Sticks (vfat) noch auf Speicherkarten (vfat) und schon gar nicht auf die USB Festplatten (ntfs) Schreibzugriff. Und wenn ich einen USB Stick abziehe und dann neu einstecke, kann ich das gerät gar nicht mehr ansprechen, da es mit dem Abziehen nicht automatisch ausgebinden wird. Und über ein kde Servicemenu geht das nicht.

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ groups olaf

disk lp wheel floppy audio cdrom video cdrw usb users portage messagebus crontab haldaemon plugdev games lpadmin clamav at vboxusers antivir olaf
```

Auszug aus der fstab

```

/dev/usbstick-toshiba /mnt/usbstick-toshiba vfat noauto,user,noatime,exec,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/usbstick-flashdrive /mnt/usbstick-flashdrive vfat noauto,user,exec,rw,iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0

/dev/mp3Player /mnt/mp3Player auto noauto,user,noatime,exec,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/usbfestplatte-1 /mnt/usbfestplatte-1 ntfs-3g noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8 0 0

/dev/usbfestplatte-5 /mnt/usbfestplatte-5 ntfs-3g noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8 0 0

/dev/usbfestplatte-6 /mnt/usbfestplatte-6 ntfs-3g noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8 0 0

/dev/mp3Player-Kerstin-MSCN /mnt/mp3Player-Kerstin-MSCN auto noauto,user,noatime,exec,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/Kerstin-2GB-SD_Karte  /mnt/Kerstin-2GB-SD_Karte auto noauto,user,noatime,exec,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850 0 0

```

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ ls -la /mnt

drwxrwxrwx  2 olaf users  4096 10. Aug 17:54 mp3Player

drwxrwxrwx  2 olaf users  4096 20. Nov 18:57 mp3Player-Kerstin-MSCN

drwxrwxrwx  2 olaf users  4096 19. Nov 19:56 usbfestplatte-1

drwxrwxrwx  2 olaf users  4096 19. Nov 19:56 usbfestplatte-5

drwxrwxrwx  2 olaf users  4096 19. Nov 19:56 usbfestplatte-6 

drwxrwxrwx  2 olaf users  4096 10. Aug 17:54 usbstick-flashdrive

drwxrwxrwx  2 olaf users  4096 10. Aug 17:54 usbstick-toshiba
```

```
olaf@localhost /etc/udev/rules.d $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd*1", ATTRS{model}=="00JB-00GVA0", NAME="usbfestplatte-1" , GROUP="disk", MODE="0764"

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd*5", ATTRS{model}=="00JB-00GVA0", NAME="usbfestplatte-5" , GROUP="disk", MODE="0764"

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd*6", ATTRS{model}=="00JB-00GVA0", NAME="usbfestplatte-6" , GROUP="disk", MODE="0764"

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd*1", ATTRS{model}=="TransMemory", NAME="usbstick-toshiba"  , GROUP="disk", MODE="0764"

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd*1", ATTRS{model}=="USB Flash Memory", NAME="usbstick-flashdrive" , GROUP="disk", MODE="0764"

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd*1", ATTRS{model}=="MSCN", NAME="mp3Player-Kerstin-MSCN"  , GROUP="disk", MODE="0764"

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd*1", ATTRS{model}=="SD*Card*Reader" , NAME="Kerstin-2GB-SD_Karte"  , GROUP="disk", MODE="0764"

```

 Das mauelle Mounten über Kicker -> media funktioniert.

MfG

----------

## revargne

Hallo!

>Ich benutze kein autofs, ivman o.ä.

Warum eigentlich nicht? Hat das einen besonderen Grund? 

Ich habe bei mir ivman laufen und kann problemlos unter KDE auf 

die automatisch gemounteten Laufwerke zugreifen.

Edit:  

>Das mauelle Mounten über Kicker -> media funktioniert.

Das manuelle Mounten liest auch die fstab ein. ivman

benutzt diese z.B. gar nicht.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ivman und autofs braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr, es darf aber kein Eintrag in fstab sein - dann kommt KDE 3.5.7 damit problemlos zurecht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie ist das mit ntfs. KDE "weiß" doch nicht, das ich ntfs-3g benutze.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wie ist das mit ntfs. KDE "weiß" doch nicht, das ich ntfs-3g benutze.

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g#Use_ntfs-3g_instead_of_ntfs_in_AutoMounting

mfg

----------

## flammenflitzer

So richtig scheint das nicht mehr zu funktionieren. 

```
ln -s /bin/ntfs-3g /sbin/mount.ntfs
```

```
Modify HAL 10-ntfs-policy.fdi (hal-0.5.9.1 or later)

Warning: The above methods for automounting do not work anymore in hal-0.5.9.1.
```

```
 Adding /sbin/mount.ntfs is more easier (hal-0.5.9.1 or later)

Just adding a mount.ntfs file, make the mount action with ntfs-3g as before kernel ntfs do.

#!/bin/bash

ntfs-3g $1 $2
```

Verstehe ich das richtig, das mit Version hal-0.5.9.1 or later das  ln -s /bin/ntfs-3g /sbin/mount.ntfs entfällt und statt dessen

```
nano -w  /sbin/mount.ntfs

#!/bin/bash

ntfs-3g $1 $2
```

 und 

```
chmod 777 /sbin/mount.ntfs 
```

ausreichend ist?

----------

